# Low carb topping for stuffed mushrooms



## Chrissiem (Oct 26, 2017)

Here is my first foodie question

Have bought some large mushrooms for tea, which I plan to stuff with peppers and philadelphia cheese. I normally top them with breadcrumbs but as I'm no longer able to do that, was looking for alternative suggestions. Any ideas?

There could be a lot of these questions as I to get my head round a new way of cooking.

Thanks


----------



## AndBreathe (Oct 26, 2017)

Chrissiem said:


> Here is my first foodie question
> 
> Have bought some large mushrooms for tea, which I plan to stuff with peppers and philadelphia cheese. I normally top them with breadcrumbs but as I'm no longer able to do that, was looking for alternative suggestions. Any ideas?
> 
> ...



Hi there.

To be honest, when I was getting to grips with things, and modifying things I might have eaten before or looking for new food inspiration, I found Dr Google to be a friendly chap.  I'd just put "low carb stuffed mushrooms recipe" into the search bar, or go to something like www.yummly.com where the site holds recipes form all over.

You can create an account and store your dietary requirements and preferences, and it will search accoring to your personal requirements.

When it comes to low carb, because that's on a scale really (less than 130gr carb a day is considered low carb), some recipes are better than others, but some recipes hold the nutritional information on them.

Alternatively, there are some great specialist low carb sites out there, like ibreateimhungry . ditchthecarbs , sugarfreemon , just as exaples.

I'm reduced carb and gluten free, but yummly still returned 227 recipes for me.  You can also save your recipes to your yummly  account.

No.  I have no association with yummly.  I just find it very useful.


----------



## Radders (Oct 26, 2017)

Chrissiem said:


> Here is my first foodie question
> 
> Have bought some large mushrooms for tea, which I plan to stuff with peppers and philadelphia cheese. I normally top them with breadcrumbs but as I'm no longer able to do that, was looking for alternative suggestions. Any ideas?
> 
> ...


Would it really be that many breadcrumbs? Could you just use a few less?


----------



## Dave W (Oct 26, 2017)

How about roasted pine nuts? They only come in at 4.0gm/100gm of carbs and for what you would use on a mushroom would be negligible as far as affect on blood glucose is concerned.
I often have stuffed mushrooms but don't bother with a topping, though do add lardons, feta, onions and peppers in varying proportions and combinations.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Oct 27, 2017)

Ground Linseed is your friend.  Anything that uses breadcrumbs, I find ground linseed replaces it nicely.  Just sprinkle it on the mushrooms as you would breadcrumbs.  Aldi is the cheapest place to get it, but look for the plain stuff as they also do versions with added goji berries.


----------



## Chrissiem (Oct 27, 2017)

Thank you, that's very helpful. I just used less breadcrumbs last night but will try these next time. 

I had my lowest fasting level this morning since I was diagnosed at 12.8, down from 19 but still a long way to go.


----------



## Greymouser (Oct 27, 2017)

Mark Parrott said:


> Ground Linseed is your friend.  Anything that uses breadcrumbs, I find ground linseed replaces it nicely.  Just sprinkle it on the mushrooms as you would breadcrumbs.  Aldi is the cheapest place to get it, but look for the plain stuff as they also do versions with added goji berries.



I quite like the goji berries version, the blueberry version too when added to my porridge in the morning. ( when I am feeling brave! )


----------



## Mark Parrott (Oct 27, 2017)

Greymouser said:


> I quite like the goji berries version, the blueberry version too when added to my porridge in the morning. ( when I am feeling brave! )


I might try the goji berries version for breakfast.  I just didn't think it would be a good idea for putting on mushrooms.  Though, whatever takes your fancy I suppose.


----------



## Greymouser (Oct 27, 2017)

It does not to be that strong a taste, to me anyway Mark. A little sweetness. I wanted it for the supposed superfood quality.


----------



## Kaylz (Oct 27, 2017)

Mark Parrott said:


> Ground Linseed is your friend.  Anything that uses breadcrumbs, I find ground linseed replaces it nicely.  Just sprinkle it on the mushrooms as you would breadcrumbs.  Aldi is the cheapest place to get it, but look for the plain stuff as they also do versions with added goji berries.


How much is it at Aldi and what size of bag if you don't mind me asking? x


----------



## Mark Parrott (Oct 27, 2017)

I think it is 1.69 for a 250g bag.


----------



## Kaylz (Oct 27, 2017)

Mark Parrott said:


> I think it is 1.69 for a 250g bag.


Is it just this if so Tesco is cheaper 
https://www.tesco.com/groceries/en-GB/products/276377684 x


----------



## Mark Parrott (Oct 27, 2017)

Oh wow!  Unfortunately our Tesco doesn't sell it.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Oct 27, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> Is it just this if so Tesco is cheaper
> https://www.tesco.com/groceries/en-GB/products/276377684 x




Oh, I'm going to look for that next time I go shopping


----------



## Greymouser (Oct 27, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> Is it just this if so Tesco is cheaper
> https://www.tesco.com/groceries/en-GB/products/276377684 x



Unfortunately, that is whole Linseed, not ground and whilst still good, not as good as ground it seems.


----------



## Robin (Oct 27, 2017)

Greymouser said:


> Unfortunately, that is whole Linseed, not ground and whilst still good, not as good as ground it seems.


If you buy whole linseed, can you not just blitz it in a blender?


----------



## Mark Parrott (Oct 27, 2017)

Probably best to use a coffee grinder attachment if you have one.


----------



## Greymouser (Oct 27, 2017)

I doubt you will blitz it in a blender, a coffee/spice grinder, should do it though. Not sure about using it for coffee afterwards though, I guess you can get a cheap one off Amazon, just for Linseed etc.


----------



## Ditto (Oct 28, 2017)

Diabetes turns everyone into foodies.


----------



## Radders (Oct 28, 2017)

Greymouser said:


> I doubt you will blitz it in a blender, a coffee/spice grinder, should do it though. Not sure about using it for coffee afterwards though, I guess you can get a cheap one off Amazon, just for Linseed etc.


I have used my coffee grinder for grinding nuts many times: I never considered that it could then not be used for coffee (not a coffee drinker). I’m not sure why it would be a problem?


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Oct 28, 2017)

We’ve got a tub of crispy onions which I think would be fab over the top of those mushrooms. Can’t remember where these are from, but we’ve found them in supermarkets and even Ikea before now.


----------



## Greymouser (Oct 28, 2017)

Radders said:


> I have used my coffee grinder for grinding nuts many times: I never considered that it could then not be used for coffee (not a coffee drinker). I’m not sure why it would be a problem?



I just assumed that there may be a residue left behind, the grinder we had was a pain to completely clean. I have never been a big coffee drinker, but some of the coffee fanatics I have known were very fussy about such things.


----------



## HOBIE (Oct 28, 2017)

Chrissiem said:


> Thank you, that's very helpful. I just used less breadcrumbs last night but will try these next time.
> 
> I had my lowest fasting level this morning since I was diagnosed at 12.8, down from 19 but still a long way to go.


Keep at it Chrissiem.


----------



## Sally W (Oct 30, 2017)

Mark Parrott said:


> Ground Linseed is your friend.  Anything that uses breadcrumbs, I find ground linseed replaces it nicely.  Just sprinkle it on the mushrooms as you would breadcrumbs.  Aldi is the cheapest place to get it, but look for the plain stuff as they also do versions with added goji berries.


Mark Parrott have you tried coating chicken and fish with ground linseeds? I have made fish fingers in coconut flour but it didn’t really work. If so, would you use all li seeds or mix in with coconut or almond flour?


----------



## Mark Parrott (Oct 30, 2017)

Sally W said:


> Mark Parrott have you tried coating chicken and fish with ground linseeds? I have made fish fingers in coconut flour but it didn’t really work. If so, would you use all li seeds or mix in with coconut or almond flour?


Yes, do it all the time.  Made chicken goujons & added spices to make it more like KFC.


----------



## MikeTurin (Oct 30, 2017)

If you have a Moulinex DPA 141 food chopper you could use it to grind almonds and hazelnuts due the 1 kW engine cuts harder substance and not only meat. You could try grinded seeds...


----------



## Sally W (Oct 30, 2017)

Brilliant! I love KFC so will give it a try thanks!


----------



## Sally W (Oct 30, 2017)

MikeTurin said:


> If you have a Moulinex DPA 141 food chopper you could use it to grind almonds and hazelnuts due the 1 kW engine cuts harder substance and not only meat. You could try grinded seeds...


I don’t have a grinder Mike but I buy my linseeds ground from Aldi so will use them.  Thanks for the tip though as I sometimes see pie crusts made out of hazelnuts so may be a future investment!


----------

